# Highland Military Ball - Calgary 1 March 2014



## Rick Goebel (22 Nov 2013)

The Commanding Officer of the Calgary Highlanders proudly presents the

65th Grand Highland Military Ball,
an evening of good food, music, dance, and military pageantry.

On Saturday the 1st of March, 2014
at the Westin Calgary located at 4th Avenue and 3rd Street SW, Calgary Alberta
the ballroom will echo to the sounds of our Pipes and Drums and our usual dance band. Whirling Highland Dancers and the chance for all to do some Scottish Country Dancing combine with the banners and tartans hanging from the ceiling to create a Highland ambiance. The Grand March is the sign for the dancing (Scottish and otherwise) to begin after a lovely dinner. 

Cocktails:	18:30 hrs
Dinner:	19:30 hrs

Tariff:	$110.00 per person including GST
Make cheques payable to CHRFF

DRESS:	Gentlemen: Mess Kit, Black Tie or Formal Highland Wear
Ladies: Mess Kit, Evening Gown or Cocktail Dress
Decorations and Orders should be worn

Guest of Honour: HCol (Retd) Fred Mannix OC

RVSP by 21 February, 2014 by mail to CHRFF, 1506 1100 8th Ave SW, Calgary AB T2P3T9

For those who wish it, there will be Scottish Country Dancing instruction available on Tuesdays 11th, 18th, and 25th February 2014 from 7PM to 9PM at the Mewata Armoury Officer’s Mess.  Please notify chrff@calgaryhighlanders.com at least one week prior to any session you may wish to attend.

Special room rates of $139.00 are available at the Westin.

More details as well as a downloadable invitation and reply card are available at http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/events/highlandball.htm


----------

